# Pedigree Pet class question!



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

hi guys

I am getting my Blue Birman boy soon and although his socks and gauntlets are near on perfect and he has an amazing Birman head and gorgeous dark blue eyes, it looks like he has a little white tip on his tail (which I think is just adorable!!) so we are heading for the Pedigree pet class (as thats a disqualifying fault for the pedigree class!)  which suits me fine as a first time show-exibitor!

However, I have some questions 

1. I was thinking of taking him to the Supreme show in November. I know for the Pedigree Class the cats need to have qualified first in a regional. Is this the same for the Pet Pedigree class? He would still be a kitten (he would of course be neutured by then!!) - just over 9 months old

2. What is the Pedigree Pet Class judged on? Do they just go simply by looks in general or do they still judge by some sort of pedigree standard for each cat? 


Thanks for the help!!! 

x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes he will have to qualify for the Supreme show. Pedigree pets are judged on temperament and condition only.

Liz


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

lizward said:


> Yes he will have to qualify for the Supreme show. Pedigree pets are judged on temperament and condition only.
> 
> Liz


Thanks Liz!

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

if he is over 9 months for the supreme he will be in the adult/neuter bit of ped pets not kittens.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Household Pets
Since June 1st 2009, the Household Pet Section can be divided into two groups. These operate independently and affiliated clubs are able to include one or both groups at their Sanction or Championship Shows. 

The Non-Pedigree Pet group is comprised of unregistered cats from unregistered or unknown parents as now. They would be of traditional moggie appearance either Long, Semi-Long or Shorthaired. 

The Pedigree Pet group is comprised of cats of pedigree appearance with known or unknown pedigree, full or half pedigree background. These are cats that are as well loved and cared for as any other Household Pet and can now be shown and compete for titles under the new rules agreed in Council The requirements for showing BOTH groups of Household Pets is that all are judged by the same criteria for the quality of their Presentation, Condition, Temperament and Personality. In the Pedigree Pet section no prefixes or titles shall be used; cats will be entered either by their pet name or, if registered, the rest of the registered name, without the prefix, may be used. No reference will be made to breed numbers or descriptions and all Household Pets aged 6 months and over must be neutered. The classes provided in both groups are defined by coat length, colour and pattern.

These classes offering titles are administered by Lesley Szwed, 35 Potton Close, Barn End, Coventry, CV3 3EA and it is to her that exhibitors make their claim for titles. Owners must include their cats name, colour, sex and age, together with the names and dates of the qualifying shows, the awarding judges names and photocopies of the relevant certificates. All claims are acknowledged and, periodically, a list of Master Cats etc will be published on the GCCF website. The GCCF titles in the Household Pet Section are:

MASTER CAT 
The title Master Cat (MC) shall be attained by the awarding of three Master Cat certificates by three different judges at participating Championship or Sanction shows licensed by the GCCF.
GRAND MASTER CAT
The title Grand Master Cat (GMC) shall be attained by the awarding of three Grand Master Cat certificates by three different judges at participating Championship or Sanction Shows licensed by the GCCF.
IMPERIAL GRAND MASTER CAT
The title Imperial Grand Master Cat (IGM) shall be attained by the awarding of five Imperial Grand Master Cat certificates by five different judges at participating Championship or Sanction Shows licensed by the GCCF.

It is important for Show Managers, Judges and Exhibitors to remember Household Pets do not have a standard of points but are judged on condition, presentation and temperament; if all the cats in the class are in tip-top sparkling condition and purring their heads off, the winner is the one the judge likes best!

Some shows have elected not to include the GCCF Household Pet Classes and in these cases the club or show committee choose their own Open Classes but no certificates are offered and no GCCF recognised titles can be won.

Household Pets at the GCCF Supreme Show 
Household Pets also have their own section at the Supreme Show for both Pedigree and Non-Pedigree Pets. As in the Pedigree Section there are special Open Classes unique to the Supreme Show. There are Pre-Master Cat, Master Cat and Grand Master Cat Classes in both sections for cats to enter at their relevant level. For the first time in 2009 Household Pets with the title Grand Master were able to compete at the GCCF Supreme Show to win a UK Grand Master Certificate! 

The winners of their Open classes will compete for Best of Breed and then for Best of Group with special prizes offered for these categories in both sections.

There will be two Overall Best in Show winners for the for the Household Pet Section at the Supreme Show, they will be Supreme Non-Pedigree Exhibit and the Supreme Pedigree Pet Exhibit and each will win a Supreme Trophy. The winners will also be able to include the coveted Supreme in their title. It will be the ultimate accolade that a Household Pet is called a Supreme, UK and Imperial Grand Master Cat!

from the GCCF site


and below is taken from the supreme site with this info updates today:

For the 2011 show qualification will be required as per 2009, with the exception of kittens.

Kittens (cats under nine months old on show day) do not need to qualify but must be 4 months old, regisitered before the closing date and transfered 21 days before the show.
Adults and Neuters that will be over 9 months on the day of the show but do not become adult until 1st June of the show year (i.e. were born on or after Sept 1st of the previous year) have less chance of gaining their first certificate between 1st June and the closing date of the show and are therefore allowed the concession of using a win in an Open kitten class at a GCCF Championship show as their qualification.

Full details will be in the schedule which will be available late July 2011


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

@Biawhiska

Thanks so much!! that's brialliant! I was looking for something like that on the GCCF site but couldnt find it...

I have just worked out Jango's Bday and he will actually be just under 9 months on the date of the show, so that makes him still kitten class. Is there even a Pedigree Pet Kitten class? Or do I need to wait for him to make the adult age group?

Also, from what I have read am I right in reading that kittens over 4 months but under 9 months don't need to have pre-qualified in another show prior to the Supreme as the dates are so close? 

I am hoping to take him to the "Blue and Seal Birman Point Club" show as a Kitten Pedigree Pet if such a Class exists or maybe to the Birman Cat Club show just to see how he does  


Many thanks for your excellent help!!

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

KittehNom said:


> @Biawhiska
> 
> Thanks so much!! that's brialliant! I was looking for something like that on the GCCF site but couldnt find it...
> 
> ...


No probs.

Yes, there will be a pedigree pet kitten class at the supreme and no, you won't have to qualify. That rule has been changed for kittens.

Yes, most shows have household pet sections for non peds and pedigree pets including a kitten class. They lump all the kittens together in one class, I think! When he is adult he will go in a certain class depending on his colour/pattern.

I don't know where you live but there are other shows as well, don't have to be birman ones for ped pets.

Feel free to ask any more questions I shall try to help! :thumbup1:


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

BIG thanks for all your help!! that makes so much more sense now!! 

I wiill be in Cambridgeshire!

wasnt aware they dont need to be Birman shows for ped Pets class!! that's great!  

Am going to see what his markings do as he grows and then will post some pics when I get him! Definitely going to be showing at the Supreme show now though!!  Yay!

x


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

KittehNom said:


> BIG thanks for all your help!! that makes so much more sense now!!
> 
> I wiill be in Cambridgeshire!
> 
> ...


Our Ragdoll got BIS Pedigree Pet in the Bombay and Asian show.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

KittehNom said:


> BIG thanks for all your help!! that makes so much more sense now!!
> 
> I wiill be in Cambridgeshire!
> 
> ...


Yeah, any show, just check their schedules may be some closer to you. I don't know if you've shown before or been to shows but remember you have to leave 13 days between each show.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The GCCF Supreme Cat Show Committee have announced that following success of last year kittens do NOT hav to qualify for Supreme.


----------

